
Why Valve's Steam Box is a Console Killer  - fraqed
http://www.techradar.com/news/gaming/consoles/why-valves-steam-box-is-a-console-killer-1124160?src=rss&attr=all
======
dfrey
I love it how the article complains that consoles are 6 year old hardware and
all of the screenshots in the article are from Half Life 2 and Team Fortress
2. Neither of those are remotely current games.

------
bifrost
So its basically just a low end PC, I don't get why this is different from the
XBox or a low end PC in a neat case...

~~~
mtgx
Compared to a "low-end" PC, it's the much better marketability of such an
"integrated" product under one brand name. From that point of view it's no
different than a console.

Compared to a console, though, it should be a lot more open for developers and
users alike. They'll allow other stores in there, games will probably be a lot
cheaper for developers to put on their platform, and they will be a lot
cheaper for users, too. If they combine it with Oculus Rift somehow, it will
make for some great value proposition.

